# melted plastic spoon



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

Is it safe to put a partially melted plastic spoon in the fish tank?

I'm thinking of making some funky roses to decorate my tank. Here is the tutorial:

http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/projects/p ... spoon-rose

You take plastic spoons and soften them over a candle


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

If it's only melted, I don't see why not.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Going to be a green rose though, just a matter of time, maybe in time for st patty's day lol


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

lol true. I'm nixing the rose idea. I had this great plan of making an underwater tea party with old china. It would have been so cool: ceramic tea pot with bubbles coming out the spout and drilled holes for passage, upside-down tea cups acting as caves with a carved crack in the front, one tea cup straight side up filled with fine play sand. Roses strategically placed. A creamer and sugar bowl. It would have slowly gone a bit green, which I like - it would have been like a tea party in the titanic. If I used the right tea set for it - frilly, curved, delicately made- it would have been awesome. But alas my boyfriend vehemently vetoed it. He wants a more "gender-neutral" theme.



So instead I came up with a space idea: black sand with shiny small rocks to act as starts and a jet black background with small holes and a backlight to make starts. My little white fish would really pop. Then I could sculpt a crashed spaceship for caves. Or, white sand and make a moon landing scene. American flag, spaceship, and on the starry background include a picture of the earth as seen from the moon. My boyfriend loved that idea. I'm not so sure yet.

I know everyone likes to have a naturalistic tank, but I want something more fun. I think that as long as th water quality is good, there are lots of hiding places, and play sand for playing and digging, the fish will be happy. Fish LOVE sunken ships. They don't care it's not "naturalistic." I want my fish to be happy.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Seen your posts lately, your a trip for sure, but hey. You smiling? All that matters


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> but hey. You smiling? All that matters


 :wink: That's always good.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

I honestly thought the tea party sounded pretty cool. Get another tank imo!

Post pictures either way


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

It's a cool idea! I think it's all about execution. It can easily end up looking like a sink full of dirty dishes. But done right, it can be super cool. 
 you should see the sketches I made with tank ideas. Definitely having fun with this. 
I'm moving in 2 months, so for now I'll stick to trying to keep my lone fish alive and scheming my next tank setup. When the day comes I will certainly post pics.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

FishyFaceFriend said:


> I'll stick to... scheming my next tank setup.


Just like the rest of us :lol:


----------

